# That smile when u get vapemail !!!



## rishard (3/7/17)

A very big thank you to KZOR for my goodies

BDEEZ





some juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (3/7/17)

So glad they help you as well. 
Hope you enjoy the juice.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/7/17)

Sorry, whats bdeez? Looks interesting 
LOVE the label. Looks awesome


----------



## KZOR (4/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sorry, whats bdeez?


Subscribe and watch some of my last videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

